# My GROWING Collection! =)



## lovingtarepanda (Nov 29, 2008)

I love all of them! =)


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 29, 2008)

woahhh mama!!! loving the blush collection!! you have some really cool stuff i wish i had fafi palletes!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good collection there! <eyeballing your stash>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see some great stuff... Novel Twist... Neo Sci Fi... Nordstrom Stowaways exclusive... gimmie gimmie! j/k


----------



## animacani (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW :O Love your blushes!!  Can you take a picture of just your blushes and tell us the names?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 29, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 29, 2008)

Wowowow look at all your blushes!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

nice collection! I love all your lippies!


----------



## belle89 (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice collection ... (read: GIMME YER BLUSHES!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice!!! I like you collection!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Nov 29, 2008)

Great collection! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 29, 2008)

geez...!!! I'm in luv with ur blushes! they're sooo pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing collection!!  You have some great stuff!!


----------



## glowy (Nov 30, 2008)

Love your blushes!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

gimmie your lippies! lol


----------



## gitts (Dec 2, 2008)

I would love to know the names of your various blushes


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 2, 2008)

I too would like to know the list of blushes. i see u love pink blush.


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah please, could u do a list of the blushes u have? they're soooo pretty!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Dec 6, 2008)

*hey everyone! thanks for all the sweet comments! i'm sorry it took me forever to get these down. but, here you go! =)*





*mineralized blushes - merrily, love thing, gentle, gleeful, pleasantry*





*buff, feeling, plum flooery, dollymix, true romantic*





*secret blush, coygirl, mocha, lady blush, flirt and tease*





*emote, springsheen, style, cheery, _____ sorry, the sticker came off and i have no clue what it is.*





*dame, pinch me, salsarose, x-rocks, hipness*





*sun centred, play around pink*





*hullaballoo, star, belightful*


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 6, 2008)

wow...they're gorgeus! I was going to buy this weekend but i had some issues with my card and now i've to wait 'till NEEEEEEEEXT week...OMG! :'(

Hey, i've a question, which of the blushes do u like the most?? and which one u don't like it that much? and why? lol (that was more than one question, haha!)

Kisses girl!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 7, 2008)

Your growing collection of MAC is gorgeous!!!!! WOW!! The blushes are amazing!


----------

